# Just purchased '83 ComPac 19-advice needed



## DayTripper19 (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, I just bought a 1983 COMPAC 19. Fell in love with the look but really know nothing about them. Paid $750 for it and trailer. a bargain if I do say so. I would really like to know more about them specifically handling characteristics, things to look out for as far as maintenance and issues(i.e. how it was made-does it have a core? keel bolts rust out?). And personal experiences/adventures taken on one. PLease and thank you, GEORGE
P.S. DO have some boatbuilding/repair experience.


----------



## RJesser (Sep 24, 2010)

*Com-Pac*

I have an 84 Com-Pac 23. Generally speaking, Com-Pac's are not performance boats.

The deck is cored. Don't know about keel bolts rusting out. But, I have not had a problem with my keel. 
The older Com-Pacs, like yours and mine are very thick fiberglass. When I bought mine there were a few spots in the deck that needed repairing due to core rot/moisture. Fixed those. Now, I have one more spot. So, it does happen. However, my impression is that the boat is overbuilt and stable. I like the looks and hardy construction.

750 for boat and trailer? Let's not forget the 8th commandment.

Rick


----------



## DayTripper19 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey, THanks! I think I lucked out pretty good on it. The guy I bought it From Seemed very genuine-he's a construction foreman. THere's only 3 spots that I found that were in need of attention- a foot long crack along the port side edge near the transom chipping at the bow and 'soft' floor in the cabin. Loks to be in great shape. Got my winter project!
Got my housemate's interest peaked as well-he's an auto mech who does paint and body work on the side.


----------



## RJesser (Sep 24, 2010)

*Still got it*

Yes, I still have my boat. I sail it as much as possible. My wife and I are looking at a larger boat. But the Com-Pac is pretty nice, simple, and fun. I live down south, so I can sail all year. Sometimes you have to be pretty bundled up, though.


----------



## DayTripper19 (Nov 17, 2010)

I live in WA state and past two weeks have been Small Craft Advisory and this weekend is supposed to be a high of 40. But that wont keep me away from working on it! Rather be out than in.
Cheers!


----------



## BlueWaterMD (Oct 19, 2006)

I had an 81' Com-Pac 23, that I just sold. Compared to many of the production boats on the market, I thought it was built very well. Mine had a solid fiberglass hull, with a cored deck. Internal ballast, so no keel bolts to worry about. It is a solid little boat, and would handle weather pretty good for a boat its size. Unfortunately it is slow, and upwind performance is really lacking. Overall great boats if you are not into racing. Mine made a great boat to learn on. I sold mine because my current situation did not give me enough time to use the boat as much as I wanted, and it was kind of cramped for its intended purpose (weekend trips for my wife and I). The 27' is definitely on my short list for my next boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

Here is a recent story about a couple taking their Compac 16' through the Everglades to the Keys: Adventure Vista - A View Into Our World of Adventure


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm pretty sure the deck on all Com-Pac's are cored with foam and not balsa, so you don't have to worry so much about soft decks, but that also might just be newer ones? Some posts in here indicate older ones are balsa. You also don't have to worry about keel bolts because it doesn't have any, the ballast is internal.


----------



## DayTripper19 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hey thanks everyone for the input. I had another question this one about the cabin top. This morning I sat on it and it started to creak and moan and flex. Does it need reinforcement? repair? p.s. I am a pretty big guy-6'4 and 220lbs don't know if that makes any difference. or am I just overreacting?


----------

